# IBO-Schedule Conflict



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

Yep, don't know what to believe. I did speak with several pros at the Ft Benning shoot and a lot are going to the IBO not the ASA shoot. We will see.


----------



## cowdocdvm (Apr 24, 2011)

I’m not a pro by any means but I’ll be at Pipestem. Wonderful venue for a shoot!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

cowdocdvm said:


> I’m not a pro by any means but I’ll be at Pipestem. Wonderful venue for a shoot!


I'm too old to like those dang hills.


----------



## Bishop#74 (May 6, 2018)

Fairly new to the 3D world went to 2 asa pro/ams last year and been to 2 this year and I know that the ASA changed their schedule that they gave out last year at Cullman for this year because they have a tournament on the same weekend the IBO did. So why could the IBO not also make a change? The ASA membership is growing and the IBO membership is going down. The way I see it is that both of them ASA and IBO need to work it out and not be posting letters like the IBO did.


----------



## Tactical-N8 (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm stoked for Pipestem. Already registered, and hotel is booked, can't wait!


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

We have a couple car loads heading for Pipestem.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Pipestem is a wonderful, beautiful place to shoot at.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

I don't image there's a huge cross-over, except the pro class(s).. Mens Open, Womens open and Senior Open shooters will for the most part be at IBO because you're out of the running for IBO SOY if you miss one where ASA SOY lets you drop one. The big pro class (Known pro) will obviously still be at ASA since there's no known in IBO. Where the vendors go will be the big one, but my guess is they will mostly go to ASA simply because that's going to be the better attended even.


As for the schedule conflict, it's about time ASA stopped riding in the back seat. IBO has been forcing ASA into the back seat for nearly 20 years because they call "Shotgun" 5-7 years in advance. ASA finally had enough and decided they're not going to continue to schedule around IBO, and of course, IBO is all bent out of shape about it. I personally hope ASA schedules every shoot next year on the date the suites ASA and ASA shooters best irrespective of IBO dates, and continues to do that for the next decade, just like IBO has been doing for the last 2 decades.


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

nestly said:


> I don't image there's a huge cross-over, except the pro class(s).. Mens Open, Womens open and Senior Open shooters will for the most part be at IBO because you're out of the running for IBO SOY if you miss one where ASA SOY lets you drop one. The big pro class (Known pro) will obviously still be at ASA since there's no known in IBO. Where the vendors go will be the big one, but my guess is they will mostly go to ASA simply because that's going to be the better attended even.
> 
> 
> As for the schedule conflict, it's about time ASA stopped riding in the back seat. IBO has been forcing ASA into the back seat for nearly 20 years because they call "Shotgun" 5-7 years in advance. ASA finally had enough and decided they're not going to continue to schedule around IBO, and of course, IBO is all bent out of shape about it. I personally hope ASA schedules every shoot next year on the date the suites ASA and ASA shooters best irrespective of IBO dates, and continues to do that for the next decade, just like IBO has been doing for the last 2 decades.


This is exactly correct I agree 1000%


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

nestly said:


> I don't image there's a huge cross-over, except the pro class(s).. Mens Open, Womens open and Senior Open shooters will for the most part be at IBO because you're out of the running for IBO SOY if you miss one where ASA SOY lets you drop one. The big pro class (Known pro) will obviously still be at ASA since there's no known in IBO. Where the vendors go will be the big one, but my guess is they will mostly go to ASA simply because that's going to be the better attended even.
> 
> 
> As for the schedule conflict, it's about time ASA stopped riding in the back seat. IBO has been forcing ASA into the back seat for nearly 20 years because they call "Shotgun" 5-7 years in advance. ASA finally had enough and decided they're not going to continue to schedule around IBO, and of course, IBO is all bent out of shape about it. I personally hope ASA schedules every shoot next year on the date the suites ASA and ASA shooters best irrespective of IBO dates, and continues to do that for the next decade, just like IBO has been doing for the last 2 decades.


I agree with much of what you said.

IBO doesn't appeal to me because I'm an older shooter whose old knees, hips, and back don't enjoy hiking up and down hills. I enjoy known yardage because with my eyes I don't judge distance very well. I don't enjoy not knowing how long it's going to take to get on the range.


----------



## kcbuckeye22 (Nov 19, 2010)

It's a shame, however IBO is slowly fading away. I've always wanted to shoot IBO because of the locations. Not having Known classes and not having a media friendly course is going to keep killing them. ASA is capitalizing on both, and working well with other archery organizations and S3DA. I wouldn't be surprised to see ASA expand to PA, MI, or Ohio. What we see is survival of the fittest.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

CAM reported that Morgan was going to shoot the IBO shoot. Only one I've heard of so far.


----------



## nuthinbutnock (Oct 5, 2012)

carlosii said:


> CAM reported that Morgan was going to shoot the IBO shoot. Only one I've heard of so far.


All the pros will shoot IBO. That’s not even a question. If they don’t, they’re out of the running for shooter of the year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

nuthinbutnock said:


> All the pros will shoot IBO. That’s not even a question. If they don’t, they’re out of the running for shooter of the year


ASA has much better attendance in all Pro divisions than IBO on non-conflicting weeks, so obviously the Pro's that don't shoot IBO on non-conflicting weeks aren't going to be at IBO on conflicting weeks. The usual IBO shooters will surely be at IBO, but overall I expect there will still be more Pros at ASA in every division except maybe Womens Pro.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

nuthinbutnock said:


> All the pros will shoot IBO. That’s not even a question. If they don’t, they’re out of the running for shooter of the year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ALL THE PROS? I'll take a piece of that action.

ASA allows the pros to not count one shoot. Levi is apt to miss out on the ASA Shooter of the Year by missing Augusta. His choice of course. Maybe he figures he cant catch Dan McCarthy. Some of the top pros might also skip Augusta if they're in the running for SOY in IBO but I doubt if it'll be too many. Some of the bottom feeder pros might skip ASA for a shot at placing high enough at IBO to make a little.

I'm putting my money on more pros at Augusta than the IBO shoot.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

nuthinbutnock said:


> All the pros will shoot IBO. That’s not even a question. If they don’t, they’re out of the running for shooter of the year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Not true. If a Pro has not shot either of the Winternationals or Springnationals they are out of the Shooter of the Year.


----------



## jimned (Jan 8, 2012)

In the first two IBO's this year the average number of pro shooters was a little over 20. The first two ASA's of the year the average number of pro shooters was over 200.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

IBO "Shooter of the Year" is not the coveted title, IBO National Triple Crown Champion is, and that's just the 3 Legs beginning in Pipestem for 2019.
It's easy enough to look at the 2018 entry lists and make reasonable predictions about who's going to IBO in May and who's going to ASA. With a few exceptions, the guys and gals that always shoot IBO will be in Pipestem, but that's only about half the class for the Mens, Womens, and Senior Pro (unknown) divisions, the rest will still be at ASA, along with virtually all the Known Pros.


----------



## kcbuckeye22 (Nov 19, 2010)

All this can be really interesting. If a majority of Open Pros go to the IBO, there's still some nice checks to be cashed by winning ASA in GA.


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

We could very well see some new faces on the podium, or even some familiar faces that haven't made it in awhile, and that's cool.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

So my predictions were a bit off, I expected all the regular "IBO" shooters to be at Pipestem IBO, leaving Senior Pro, Womens Pro, and Open Pro wide open for some new names on ASA podium. So far, it appears pretty much all the Womens Pro opted for ASA, and a good number of big name Sr and Open pro's as well.

Here are some of the big names I expected to go to IBO, that instead showed up on Augusta ASA leaderboard today

Sharon Wallace
Cara Kelly
Kailey Johnston
Emily McCarty
Pam Hockman
Tim Gillingham
Michael Braden
Jack Wallace
Dan McCarthy
Tommy Gomez
Chris Hacker
Darrin Christenberry


----------



## cowdocdvm (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow.....there are definitely a couple surprises on that list. I shot all 40 at Pipestem on Friday. Hardly any vendors there at all. I hope the IBO doesn’t go away as the ASA is too far away for me to travel. I’ve been truly reluctant to say it but change has to happen or it’s gonna all be over real soon


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Mens Pro Augusta Georgia is only down 5 shooters compared to Augusta 2018
Womens Pro has 20, same as last year.
Sr Pro seems to be the ASA class most affected, down from 63 in 2018 to 34, but that's to be expected as that class has a lot of shooters that have the deepest roots in unknown 3D.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Unknown is awesome. I had a great time at Pipestem on Friday. Weather was beautiful after the storm moved out.
The course was challenging and fun. Seemed like plenty of vendors there to me. I hate people had to chose one over the other this weekend.
There is no need for that in this sport. JMO. I like both orgs. Had a great time. Missed all my friends in Agusta too, but my niece is getting married today.
Luckily I was able to shoot IBO on Friday. Saw some good friends up there too.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

nestly said:


> Mens Pro Augusta Georgia is only down 5 shooters compared to Augusta 2018
> Womens Pro has 20, same as last year.
> Sr Pro seems to be the ASA class most affected, down from 63 in 2018 to 34, but that's to be expected as that class has a lot of shooters that have the deepest roots in unknown 3D.


Sr Pro is just down because now they're all scared of the HAMMER!!!! lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cowdocdvm (Apr 24, 2011)

legion_archery said:


> Sr Pro is just down because now they're all scared of the HAMMER!!!! lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Not Tazza lol!


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

cowdocdvm said:


> Not Tazza lol!


Well no, not really lol......... but Tony did go to the IBO tho

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cowdocdvm (Apr 24, 2011)

He did. The pro attendance was really down at Pipestem. I wonder what means for the rest of the year? Can’t win the triple crown without shooting a leg so will that mean the guys that didn’t show will not shoot the IBO period this year?


----------



## Tactical-N8 (Feb 14, 2016)

cowdocdvm said:


> He did. The pro attendance was really down at Pipestem. I wonder what means for the rest of the year? Can’t win the triple crown without shooting a leg so will that mean the guys that didn’t show will not shoot the IBO period this year?


I think you will definitely see more pro's at the 2nd leg. Even if the Triple Crown title is out, there are still some nice contingency checks that get paid out at each leg. You can bet that shooters like Dan McCarthy aren't going to pass up 2 more chances at $15k checks from Mathews just because they couldn't make the 1st leg.


----------



## Ibo_shooter11 (May 21, 2019)

was sad to see this


----------



## redhouse2 (Nov 23, 2007)

Let me start by saying, I think it is very sad that people had to choose one or the other! I live in WV, but have never shot in an IBO shoot. For no real reason, other then I started in ASA and I'm pretty new to 3D. While in Appling last weekend I had heard through the gossip around the shoot that Mathews pros were told which shooters would go to which event. Then at the shoot down, I actually heard one of the pros confirm this. He said "he was told where to go and here he is".


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Not uncommon for pro contracts to specify which tournaments an archer is expected to attend, having said that, I don't believe the majority of pro archers were "told" which they must attend this past weekend. Levi and Joby Shaw indicated right away when the schedule conflict occurred they would be shooting the IBO, which is no surprise as they are both among the strongest pro advocates for IBO/unknown. Beyond that, "if" Mathews did influence where the pros went, it would appear they directed them toward IBO since~50% of the shooters in PMR and PRF were wearing yellow and black jerseys and swept both podiums at IBO even though the "top" Mathews women were at ASA and also swept that podium
Overall, ASA is better attended by both pros and amateurs, when there is no schedule conflict... so it shouldn't surprise anyone that ASA would be better attended when there is a schedule conflict either.. ASA *obviously* appeals to a larger number of archers than IBO does.


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

Redhouse2 you are correct


----------

